# Alimony question



## docc (Apr 30, 2011)

After 21 years were starting the dissolution process if we can, it might lead to a divorce. She has lived with her boyfriend since mid April.

Prior to our seperation i worked 2 fulltime jobs for the last 7 yrs, after i quit one, thats when she left me. I was making approx 88,000 working both, now I'm back to working 1 which pays approx 45,000. She works a fulltime job making around 38000.

Can she get alimony based on my 2 jobs? We have one child thats 16. I no longer work 2 jobs.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not sure how far along you are in the process. Have you filed a financial affidavit yet? How long ago? That's what the judge looks at and your current pay stubs. Most likely only earnings from your current job will be used for making a determination. Although it's a long term marriage, I doubt you will have to pay much alimony. Your wife's pay is close to yours. It could be that she only gets child support (assuming your daughter lives with her). Of course, your state laws will dictate what you have to pay. It's best to ask your attorney for a more precise analysis and estimate.


----------



## docc (Apr 30, 2011)

we just started the process, I was only concerned. Actually my son is living with me.


----------



## Kauaiguy (May 8, 2011)

Alimony is basically based on a spouse's assets, liabilities and the ability to support themselves. And NO, that doesn't count supporting the boyfriend ... LOL!

Without the child and that she's able to earn $38,000 a year, I doubt that she would be awarded any alimony.

Ditto, best to ask your atty.

I would cancel all my credit cards if they are both in your name and she has access to any of them.

My first wife spent over $10,000 on her boyfriend and put it on our CC. It was a hell of a surprise when I suddenly received an attachment on my paycheck after many months of separation.

It was not only embarrassing but it was also a NEW job. I was very lucky that I had an understanding boss because I could have lost my job.

It took me years to pay off that debt so don't let it happen to you.


----------



## docc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanx, not sure where my son will end up its his decision at 16 yrs old. We might do joint custody.


----------

